# ski tuning and work bench



## yeggous (Sep 19, 2016)

I've started to rethink my ski tuning bench setup, which would also double as a workbench in the off season. I'd like something sturdy and with storage. What type of setup do you guys have? Pictures, plans, and links would be appreciated. This is your opportunity to show off what you have. This crowd has got to have some sweet setups.

Right now I use an Ikea corner desk that built rock solid. It's probably the only sturdy purchase I ever made from Ikea, but I spent $350 on it ten years ago.

I think I'll need something about 6 feet long to hold the skis.

Some options I've seen...

Harbor Freight: http://www.harborfreight.com/60-inch-workbench-93454.html
DIY build: http://www.familyhandyman.com/works...ld-a-workbench-super-simple-50-bench/view-all
Prefab cheapo from Home Depot: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Signature-Development-72-in-Fold-Out-Wood-Workbench-WKBNCH72X22/203083493
Minimalist bench from Lowes: http://www.lowes.com/pd/Kobalt-72-in-W-x-39-in-H-Wood-Work-Bench/50227193

I could go any way here. Part of me thinks the minimalist bench with rolling tool cabinets is the way to go. Another part wants to build it myself. A third thinks the store bought solution is worth the money.


----------



## dlague (Sep 19, 2016)

I built my own.  Worked pretty good.  Got my own vice and added magnetic rubber grips.  Created U brackets covered with silicone pads.  Have over hanging lights and a 20 inch TV with DVD player to watch ski movies while tuning.  Still go to shops for base grinds.  I do all my edge sharpening and waxing as well as plex work when necessary.


----------



## yeggous (Sep 19, 2016)

dlague said:


> I built my own.  Worked pretty good.  Got my own vice and added magnetic rubber grips.  Created U brackets covered with silicone pads.  Have over hanging lights and a 20 inch TV with DVD player to watch ski movies while tuning.  Still go to shops for base grinds.  I do all my edge sharpening and waxing as well as plex work when necessary.



I took a few more measurements which has slightly changed my view. My vice will only expand to take a 2 1/4" thick counter top. That rules out any bench that has a 2x4 flush against the edge. It also rules out anything with the butcher block top like the harbor freight bench.

Now that everyone is how, get out those phone cameras and inspire me.


----------



## mishka (Sep 19, 2016)

for under hundred dollars on craigslist you can buy industrial quality bench with metal legs and metal top sometimes with much higher capacity vice which is not necessary to do ski tuning spring clamps simple. cheap and effective. Main work bench in my shop for convenience on casters


----------



## dlague (Sep 19, 2016)

yeggous said:


> I took a few more measurements which has slightly changed my view. My vice will only expand to take a 2 1/4" thick counter top. That rules out any bench that has a 2x4 flush against the edge. It also rules out anything with the butcher block top like the harbor freight bench.
> 
> Now that everyone is how, get out those phone cameras and inspire me.



I use a device that fits in the binding that I can tighten onto with the vice.  I bolted the vice on the very edge of my bench.  I will post pictures.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 13, 2017)

I bought stuff from Beast in Oregon. Pretty much everything needed, the vice, sharpening jigs, etc. Works much better than my little Swix sharpener..holds a full file. Now just have to build a bench..been using a board clamped to saw horses...but it works.


----------



## dlague (Jan 13, 2017)

dlague said:


> I use a device that fits in the binding that I can tighten onto with the vice.  I bolted the vice on the very edge of my bench.  I will post pictures.


Forgot to post image,  but this fits into any binding and the tongue clips into the vice - works great.







Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 13, 2017)

I made an I beam out of 2x4's a little longer than my boots, I traced the sole of my boot on the top of the I, cut waste away, I clamp it to the edge of my bench using pipe clamps, skis click onto the shaped 2x4, base up, brakes out of the way.

Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 13, 2017)

dlague said:


> Forgot to post image,  but this fits into any binding and the tongue clips into the vice - works great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have that also. Came with my ski vise setup.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 13, 2017)

This is my tuning bench. The front lip is a 2×4 that has been notched to allow my vise to grab on to it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



To me what makes tuning fast and easy is everything hanging in its own spot on the wall. I can quickly grab the proper tool with no searching.

Sent from my SM-G930F using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 13, 2017)

Hawkshot99 said:


> This is my tuning bench. The front lip is a 2×4 that has been notched to allow my vise to grab on to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet , what's chucked up in the Makita ?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 13, 2017)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Sweet , what's chucked up in the Makita ?


Horse hair brush




Also have nylon and brass hand brushes.

Sent from my SM-G930F using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## buellski (Jan 13, 2017)

Here's my DIY bench. Rather than carry the 2x4 across the front, I stepped it back a couple of inches in between the legs and added a piece of 1x under the plywood to give my vises a better mount. As soon as the season is over, the vises come off and it's a normal workbench.


----------

